# HOPRA Nats Warm Up Race Jan 15-2011



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

HOPRA Nats Warm Up Race

Jan 15th 2011

We will be racing two classes. 
This will be one of the Nats tracks used In June.
HOPRA Superstock/ HOPRA Compression Molded Polymer Modified
Practice 3pm to 6pm
Racing at 6pm

Greenwood Automotive
1729 US 31 South
Greenwood, IN 46143


Directions: I-465 South to I-65 South exit, to Greenwood exit 99, right (west) to 2nd light (Village Pantry), turn left (Smith Valley Road) for about 2 miles. Thru stop sign, turn left at 2nd light (Walgreen’s) which is US 31 South. South to 2nd light by Aldi’s, turn left. Past Aldi’s store to 1st right, in front of Precision Products. At end of street, turn right into industrial complex. Greenwood Automotive is west toward the end of complex near Golden Chassis.


----------

